# Epson R1800 DTF Ink cartridge sensor bypass HELP



## Laser212 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Everyone, i know this is DTG section but didnt see specific DTF section yet. 

I have some experience with DTG wasn't my cup of tea and i sold the printer, before selling the R1900 based printer i had ordered an R1800 for parts 2nd hand. 

The R1900 is gone now so i have a working R1800 I'm considering turning to a DTF.
I bought Dampers, Ink lines , Ink Bottles including a fancy self stirring one for the white ink. 

As far as i can see a DTF conversion please correct me if I'm wrong is just removing the wheels thet usualy hold paper in place on the machine and add a CISS. 

The system i have in mind with dampers needs some sort of a delete/bypass of the ink sensors installed in printer carriage 
could anyone help me bypass these. is there a special wiring method for the ink board. 

I have been looking here for a R1800 DTG guide but canot find one maybe someone knows how to do this ? 

Thank you


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Laser212 said:


> As far as i can see a DTF conversion please correct me if I'm wrong is just removing the wheels thet usualy hold paper in place on the machine and add a CISS.


That's a basic conversion. A lot more is possible.
Selling your DTG was a bad decision. DTG printers can print on film as well and are much easier to maintain.



Laser212 said:


> The system i have in mind with dampers needs some sort of a delete/bypass of the ink sensors installed in printer carriage
> could anyone help me bypass these. is there a special wiring method for the ink board.


a) Get the chipless firmware. 
a) Use the auto-reset chips. CISS systems and refillable cartridges usually come with a set of them.


----------



## Laser212 (Feb 6, 2021)

Where could i get a copy of this chipless firmware it sounds awesome. 
And thanks for help.


----------



## Laser212 (Feb 6, 2021)

@TABOB what did you mean by a lot more is possible, this is just a little educational project for myself to keep me busy, i don't have work for DTG and the pretreatment process got old fast for me. 

I did buy a Epson L1800 based DTF that has some cool features auto white mix temp controll and humidity controll i just wont get my hands on it untill next week. 

Id like to do something fun with the R1800 so im open to sugestions no matter how hard or technical they would be coz a bit of fun is a bit of fun at end of day. I cant seem to find a chipless firmware for R1800. 

I know Anajet is built out of these and they have an ICH module that looks connected to the ink board but i'm not sure exactly what it dose. i know of a spare ICH local tho and could buy that to acheive what im trying to do here if its possible. 

Thanks Again


----------

